# Caption This Pic



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The rest of the story...Twinky is a 13 month ND. I wrote a post about her when she was about 6 months old, that I could not keep her contained. This little weasel could scale a 6 foot fence and climb trees. She used this ability to become a teen mom, climbing a tree and 2 fences to get into the buck pen and get knocked up (she was about 8 months old). She used to spend her days tied out and her nights in a cage with a lid on it. She settled down (I thought) during the last 2 months of pregnancy, acting more like a normal doe. I had to help her last week when she had a single big buckling. She's been in the new momma pen for 5 days, I tucked everyone in last night in between heavy storms and she was in the goathouse with her boy. When I went to feed this morning, there she was. In the hay feeder, very damp and unhappy. Her baby was in the corner of the goat house, unhappy & hungry but dry. I don't know what time she had her stupid attack but I think she spent a lot of last night getting rained on.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 201927


Caption: "It seemed like a great idea at the time!"

I'm glad she's ok and hopefully she's smart and learned a lesson!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Caption: "I tried to tell them I wasn't a basketball."


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

IM INNOCENT I TELL YA....CAN YOU POST MY BAIL......please? 


Ohhhh the wonderful world of.goats..lol


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

... "Life behind bars just wasn't what I was expecting"....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Caption: " what? Like you never.....


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Hahaha! So relatable... me at home all day checking the fridge every hour even though there's nothing tasty


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

"Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A little help here.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I am still shocked she managed to keep her feet from slipping between the bars. She pretty much hid all day, sleeping in the goat house.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

“See! I told you we were out of hay!” LOL goats... it’s a love/hate relationship.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Caption: Nobody understands me!

I would give her extra garlic today, and make sure she is warm and dry. Silly thing! Teenagers!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Caption: This lift seems to be broken, I pressed the up button for the top floor hours ago.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was framed!

Her son seems to have more common sense than she does!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Caption" Look ma, its not so bad on the inside. Dont know why the hay escapes all the time..."


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

"Y'know, if you were a REAL friend, you'd be in here, with me!!"


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

"Look ma, no hands.... oh wait.... "


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

"This jungle gym is so cozy. Hey human Mama, could you add a slide and a tire tree swing also?"


----------

